# oil filter for 21 hp b/s



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

need to know how to covert the factory 21 hp briggs stratton ELS without factory oil filter to one with a filter. looks like i need a 2 sided male adaptor, but is there anything else. any help would be great..
Mac


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Im confused the ELS series have spin on filters

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=98787

Got any digital pictures of what you have? 

Duc


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*oil filter*

just bought a used craftsman ldt2000, i think a 2002 or 2003, the engine had a factory cast of a filter in place of the oil filter. it screws into the hole where the filter goes, so i assume i need a double male threaded end. one side to go into the block and one to go into the filter. apparently this was the way they were shipped from the factory as you could use with or without a oil filter. Also how do i get the model # for my tractor as the sticker has been removed, can I get it from the engine?? thanks for your help!! What oil do you recomend for winter as i'm in Canada and will be using it to blow snow??
Thanks again,
Mac


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mac, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Glad you found us. With respect to the grade oil to use; I would stick with what the manufacturer calls for in the owners manual. I would go with a good quality synthetic due to your far north location if you intend to use this engine in cold weather. 

A suggestion you might look into on the double male threaded adaptor. Do you have any small engine or mower repair shops in your area within a reasonable distance? If so, I would try checking around at some of these shops and inquire if they have a blown engine like yours. They may let you scavenge the threaded adaptor for free or a modest price or at least be able to offer a bit of advice. Can't beat for free! :money:


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*thanks*

cheif,
i will do that and go with a good synthetic oil, called a b/s dealed and they have ordered me the adaptor. do you know where to find the serial/ model # for a craftsman ldt2000, it looks like it has been removed from under the seat.
thanks,
Mac..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome, Mac! Looks like you are settling right in, A-OK. 
Wow, that is strange it was removed. Did you get an especially "good deal" on your LDT2000? I don't know of any other place other than under seat or on rear nameplate, that the SN would be located. 

Welcome to TF.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mac, I wish I could be of more help but I am not that familiar with these machines. Perhaps if you could post a photo, I am sure someone here can help you out with that infomation. 

Also when I said a good synthetic oil, it does not have to be the most expensive. I have had VERY good results using Walmart's Tech 2000 and other oils synthetic and traditional types. Shell makes the oils for Walmart.


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*deal*

I got the tractor from a sears repo centre, they remove all craftsman emblemes, decales, sn, ect b4 they sell the stuff, so you can't return it to sears. if you know of anyone with a red dlt2000 serial# i'm sure the first 3 digits are the ones i will need to get the owners manual, parts ect. ect.
thanks,
Mac!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

mac, pehaps it was a typo. Are you sure you didn't mean DLT 2000?


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*it is*

sorry it is a dlt2000, i think 2002-2003
Mac


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You may have to search and expirement around but here are some links to the DLT 2000 owner's manuals. Evidently they came with a variety of engines. Did you check on the mower deck and look at the belt routing diagram? There may be a model number there that you can use. 

Owner's Manual for 42 inch DLT2000 272282 

Owner's Manual for 48 inch DLT2000 20HP Kohler


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Another model # I came up with is 917.272281. Not sure if that is valid or not. Anyhow, another place you can go for information is:

Sears Parts 

you can then type in the model # of your item and look at parts diagrams. Hope this helps! Sorry I could be of more help but I this is a bit out of my line of equipment. :tractorsm


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks,
Chief that is the right one, now do you have the manual for the snowblower that goes with it, this would be a great help.
Mac


----------



## mac (Jan 31, 2006)

*oil filter*

does anyone know if there is a pressure relife valve i will need to buy to go with the oil filter and oil nipple extention


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mac, that is a question you could best get answered with a phone call to your local BS dealer that you have been talking to. I am not certain about that and would hate to speculate and give you bad information.


----------

